# is s diet of scrambled eggs good for staffie pup ???



## fifimcq (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi,I am just curious to know as I have never owned either a pup or a staffie whether a diet of scrambled eggs is good for a between 3-4 month old staff pup.I ask this as my friend has one,bitch & she also has an older male staff of 2.She always seems to be making eggs for said pup & am curious to know as to whether this is right or wrong as she says the dog is always hungry.

All opinions welcome please


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Do you mean she is just feeding the pup scrambled eggs and nothing else?
If so Im not surprised he is always hungry. Its not very filling and its also very unbalanced. A 3 to 4mth pup should be on at least 3 maybe even 4 meals a day of a good complete balanced puppy food. Either wet of dry.
Things like bakers and ones you get in the supermarket are not good as full of additives,sugar and colourings. You should look for ones with natural all listed ingrediants. One other thing if he hasnt been done should be worming.
Worms would make him hungry too. Pups should be done at 2 weeks old,then every 2/3weeks until they are 12 weeks old, then monthly up to 6mths and then eveery 3/4 mths like adults. If he hasnt been wormed properly and has worms, its likely he will be hungry all the time too.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Not as only food no


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I will never begin to understand WHY people do not learn/research how to look after a puppy BEFORE getting one 


Did'nt your pups breeder give you a Diet Sheet or Advise you of Anything?


----------



## fifimcq (Oct 14, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> I will never begin to understand WHY people do not learn/research how to look after a puppy BEFORE getting one
> 
> Did'nt your pups breeder give you a Diet Sheet or Advise you of Anything?


It's not my dog lol,hence saying I have never owned a pup lol but before I go barging in with my comments (& I can be guilty of getting on my soapbox from time to time :lol: ) I thought I would ask more experienced peeps :thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

ooop's Sorry I misread 

My post is for your Friend then. please try to help her out with this show her *Sled Dog Hotel's *post re proper food and worming etc....The pup needs a good proper Diet asap.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Canine nutrition is a huge thing to me!!

If any dog was fed a diet of just scrambled eggs they would become ery sick very quickly, shaking, seizures etc the odd meal of an egg (shell included) is fine as the shell contains calcium but asthe only ingredient in a diet nope nope!


----------



## susie.long (Mar 5, 2010)

Have only very rarely given our staffie egg to eat, usually has dry food in am and wet food pm, Butchers has been a no no for our staffie as the additives and protein level in it made him particularly hyper, also seemed to be a bit addicted to it, would sit by the cupboard where it was stored and look longingly at it!!!!hasnt done this with any other food that we have given him!!!
Probably best to advise giving her pup a dry food especially for pups but check the protein levels as Staffs can get a bit hyper on high levels of this!! That isnt to say that they should have as little as poss, just a bit less than other dogs (does that make sense??sorry)!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Dogs can be given eggs yes! (they are a good scource of omega 3 (I think it is) which is good for their coats) but they cannot be fed solely on them no!


----------

